# Help setting up usb scanner?

## ExecutorElassus

So, my crazy fast new motherboard no longer has the kind of slot that my SCSI card needed, so now I have to try to get my scanner to work over USB. It's a Mikrotek ScanMaker 9800XL, about a decade old. 

Running 'scanimage -L' returns: 

```
 # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

However, running 'sane-find-scanner' returns:

```
# sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x05da, product=0x20de) at libusb:006:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

```

I read that I would need to create a udev rule, so I now have the file /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules, which contains:

```
SYSFS{idVendor}=="05da", SYSFS{idProduct}=="20de", MODE="0664", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
```

And I have added my username to the "scanner" group.

Now, when I run VueScan as root, it detects the scanner and I can use it. However, running VueScan as a regular user, or trying to run xsane, both fail on an "unable to find scanner" error.

Can any of you walk me through setting the scanner up properly?

Thanks for the help!

Cheers,

EE

----------

## audiodef

Did you add your user to the correct group(s)? The two groups that come to mind are usb and plugdev. If one or both of those don't work, check /etc/group for a list of possible groups you might need to add your user to. If in doubt, ask - I don't think it's a good idea to add your user willy-nilly to every group there is.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

My user can use usb devices (with the odd exception of thumb drives formatted with exFAT, which only root can mount), so I'm fairly confident that those aren't the necessary groups.

But as my scanner has been packed up for the night, I won't be able to try it out until tomorrow anyway.

I'll keep you posted.

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Jaglover

Check the ownership of your scanner device in /dev.

----------

